# Digg?? Furl??



## Poutine (Jan 31, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## MJ (Jan 31, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> What are those 4 things at the bottom of the posts?
> Somthing about digg and Furl??
> Sorry I am not up on the lingo.
> What do they do/mean?


Check out THIS thread.


----------



## Poutine (Jan 31, 2007)

*Still confusing*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------

